# Memphis rub for ribs in store?



## nverlast1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Any good mood memphis rubs in stores?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 10, 2019)

I been wanting to try Trim Tabb’s Pig Powder but it kinda of expensive and hard to find.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 10, 2019)

You may be farther ahead mixing up your own rub.  There are likely hundreds of different rubs available.  Amazing. 

Basic Memphis Rub:

*Ingredients*

1/4 cup paprika
1 tablespoon packed dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon white sugar
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons monosodium glutamate (MSG)
1 teaspoon celery salt

1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper, or to taste
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder

You can use this or just start out with basic SPOG and add ingredients for the flavor profile you are seeking.

JC


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 10, 2019)

I agree with JC, I think you are better off making you own for several reasons:

It will be cheaper in the long run. Commercial rubs and sauces are expensive.
Make what YOU like. A simple search yields dozens of "Memphis Rub" recipes, all a bit different. Besides, what I like in a rub may be too salty, sweet, whatever for you.
Easy to make: You can find loads of recipes on the web to start with, then tailor one or more of them to meet your needs and likes. Most rubs can be made with basic spices and seasonings you probably already have in your kitchen.
It's fun and easy. Plus when you get something you like you can tell everyone it's a secret.
Good luck.


----------



## CigarLlama (Sep 10, 2019)

I live in Memphis, so there are a plethora of local rubs available here, but I'm not sure how far they get distributed. The biggest names & the most likely to get widely distributed are Rendezvous & Corky's. I'm a big fan of Central's Hot Rub, which I use for wings, & their Rib rub. If you can find that, you're golden.


----------



## radio (Sep 10, 2019)

Hard to beat Jeff's rib rub, plus his recipe helps keep this site up and running!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 10, 2019)

I basically use the one jc posted most of the time, good stuff. I usually make 1 batch for 2 racks of st. louis ribs, just to give you an idea.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 10, 2019)

radio said:


> Hard to beat Jeff's rib rub, plus his recipe helps keep this site up and running!



Jeff's rub and sauce recipes are top notch and worth the purchase.

Jeff's Texas rub has quickly become my favorite brisket and AP rub.


----------



## radio (Sep 10, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Jeff's rub and sauce recipes are top notch and worth the purchase.
> 
> Jeff's Texas rub has quickly become my favorite brisket and AP rub.



The rib rub is a great base if you want to tweak it for personal tastes.  I found that adding a bit of Rosemary for ribs or pork butts really adds a great flavor profile.  I mixed up a batch of the Texas rub and tried on a brisket and it was good, but I still prefer just salt and pepper.


----------

